# Love Those Needle Valves !!!



## dick bullard (Feb 5, 2010)

Just finished my second smoke since installing a needle valve on my GOSM.....originally was to help the low end come summer time.....but what a great mod.!!! The ability to fine tune your temps. is unbelievable.....wish the the GOSMs came with a control valve like this..if you've been thinking about this mod.....ya got to go for it.....you'll not regret it.....fairly cheap and very simple to do. I just turned on the smoker to high and regulated the temp with the needle valve ....



The valve took a couple of adapters to fit my particular regulator hose !

Rick


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 5, 2010)

Where did you get it from?  I'm going to build a wooden smokehouse and have been researching burners for it; there's a 15,000 btu single camp stove burner available on Cabela's that someone else used, but didn't know if it would be too much, and how to cut it down; this sounds like the way to go.  let me know what you think, not very experienced w/propane.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Clean looking mod. What temp were you able to keep without the flame blowing out? I'm very interested in using that same setup for summer smokes.


----------



## mudduck (Feb 5, 2010)

I DID mine that way work great here is where to get the valve
they have burner too





http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm


http://gassmoker.com/index.htm


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 5, 2010)

Why can you not just adjust the valve on the Propane tank? I would think that it would work the same exact way. Am I missing something?


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 5, 2010)

Having delivered propane for 9 years, I think I am qualified to say that most propane tank valves are designed to be either fully open, or fully closed.  Due to the design, and packing on the valve stem, there is a *possibility* of leakage if the valve is not fully open or fully closed.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification on that. Now I see the reason for it.


----------



## mudduck (Feb 5, 2010)

i tryed the tank deal it just won't work
when you try to trun it down it will go out


----------



## smokemifugotem (Feb 5, 2010)

Even if you tried to regulate your flow with the valve on the tank, the job of the regulator controls your flow amount. If you just barely turned on the tank, the regulator would still do its job. In order to have control you need a valve after the regulator to adjust flow.


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 5, 2010)

Haven't tried measuring the low temp yet, but I have turned the flame down to about 1/2 the size I get with the original control.....having done that, I have fanned the flame....blown on the flame and without really making an effort could not get the flame to blow out.

The link before by "mudduck" is where I bought my valve.....actually bought two of them (same shipping price)....they arrived I believe on the 3rd day after ordering...quite fast, and they come by 1st class mail.

The adapters I used are available at Home Depot....I used 2 on one side of the valve and 1 on the other side. There was no single adapter available for the one side of the valve.....(checked at two places...don't think one exist)

Ran the smoker for 5 hrs.last night at 250*.....by tweaking the valve I could vary the temp. by very...very small amounts....you won't be dissappointed if you try one !!!

Rick


----------



## okie joe (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks that might just the ticket,,,,building a cold smoker....need control on my GOSM also...two for same shipping...deal


----------



## mudduck (Feb 5, 2010)

i used pipe fiting on mine it is the same as brass just use pipe dope


----------



## nwdave (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought the same needle valve from a local supplier (Came in a Bayou wrapper).  The female end of the valve is not a problem, just have to use 1/4" and 1/8" female reducer to fit to the hose.  However, the male side of the valve (which screws into the tank regulator) uses a Left Hand thread pattern (I was told that these valves were originally designed for a weed burner application, then used for other applications) and the LH pattern is not commonly available. 

Were you able to find a LH to RH conversion piece or more accurately, what piece did you use to adapt the male end to the regulator?

I was set up with a ball valve for gas applications, which while not as fine a control as the needle valve, works quite well for our needs.  My minimum temp in the chamber is approximately 122* measured with my ET-73 probe positioned approximately 20 inches above the burner.  I might be able to get it lower, but I'm concerned with the wind blowing out the flame.

All parts were readily available at Lowe's, in the gas piping section (all brass fittings).  

1- 3/8" Gas Ball Valve
2- 3/8 MIP x 1/8 FIP Bushing
1- Brass Pipe Nipple 1/8 MIP x close
Total price was 11.61 (without tax).


----------



## mudduck (Feb 5, 2010)

i used a 1/4" x1 1/2" pipe Nipple 1/8" Bushing down to 1/4" 
all my thread were right hand


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 5, 2010)

All my threads were right handed also.....maybe that's why Bayou sold off those particular ones to another supplier !

                         Rick


----------



## mudduck (Feb 5, 2010)

nwdave parts #Item #:  NV108P


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 5, 2010)

For my money I would use this http://www.gassmoker.com/v-burner.htm I love mine can hold any heat and was all together and ready to go, even has a hard extension so no rubber line in the smokehouse..I will be building one in the spring (want more room for ribs) and plan on using the same base (burner) I have now. Also good customer service, they know their stuff and will help you get just the right size or style you need. 

 Also put me down as a needle valve fan, with practice I can get mine to hold almost as good as an oven.


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is my second installation this time on my Brinkmann gas conversion....there were no threaded fittings on the hose just hose clamps....so needed different adapters for valve......these adapters also were bought at Home Depot......hose clamps are of your own choice....



ADAPTERS AND VALVE






You could use this type installation on any hose between regulator and burner......

Rick


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice photos, **** that helps.


----------



## ryanje (Feb 13, 2010)

Do the needle valves help keep a consistend flame.  I have a proplem with my 36" vertical.  In order to keep it near 225 it has to be turned almost all the way down.  Then, the flame is easily blown by wind and seams to get stuck on low after a while.  I have to crank it back up and then down for it to maintain the temp.


----------



## davef63 (Feb 13, 2010)

ryan, you can fine tune the flame with a needle valve, highly recommended. but... when the flame gets very low it becomes unstable.[at least it does on my smokeshack] you may have to fiddle with vents to get your target temp.
dave


----------



## schoms (Jan 17, 2012)

What would the difference be between an adjustable regulator and the needle valve that you guys are talking about? Any feedback would be great.


----------



## onytay (Jan 24, 2012)

Schoms said:


> What would the difference be between an adjustable regulator and the needle valve that you guys are talking about? Any feedback would be great.



The only adjustable regulators I've been able to find are high pressure revulators, most of the commercially available smokers use low pressure regulators. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sprky (Jan 24, 2012)

Onytay said:


> The only adjustable regulators I've been able to find are high pressure revulators, most of the commercially available smokers use low pressure regulators. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


 Good point. My propane suppler also added that using a HP regulater with a LP burner is dangerous.


----------



## toad94 (Jan 29, 2012)

Got my needle valve from the local propane supplier.  Cost a little more, but hey, had it in hand.  Got the fittings at the hardware store.  Hooked it up and tried it out.  Sure can fine tune, but flame goes out when really low.  Was able to hold around 100* with nothing in the cabinet.  It will help keep temps down when I make jerky.

.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 29, 2012)

Toad,

You really have to be careful!!

If the flame goes out, you'll still be dumping gas into your smoker

TJ


----------



## toad94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, thanks for the warning TJ.  I really don't plan to run it that low.  Before I could only get down to about 225-250 without propping the door open.  I really like to keep temp at 180 or so when smoking jerky.  But I had to see how low it would go and keep a flame going.  Great mod in my book.  Thanks to the forum for that one.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 30, 2012)

Someone should post a WIKI for a Needle Valve Mod, and include where to get one

TJ


----------



## bluto (Feb 14, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Someone should post a WIKI for a Needle Valve Mod, and include where to get one
> 
> TJ


Good idea sir, done:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/needle-valves-for-gassers


----------



## pimpc1972 (Mar 5, 2012)

So I bought the needle valve and am trying to install it in line with the adjustable regulator. This fitting going into the regulator will not budge and I'm afraid I'll strip it if I try too hard. Anyone else have this issue? My assembly is 10PSI with the braided steel covering. If I can't get this bolt loose, can I splice into the line?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 5, 2012)

pimpc-look at dick Bullard's post and pics dated 2/10/10. You can see where he cut the gas line and inserted the needle valve. Make sure the direction arrow points to the appliance and not the tank.


----------



## bluto (Mar 5, 2012)

pimpc1972 said:


> So I bought the needle valve and am trying to install it in line with the adjustable regulator. This fitting going into the regulator will not budge and I'm afraid I'll strip it if I try too hard. Anyone else have this issue? My assembly is 10PSI with the braided steel covering. If I can't get this bolt loose, can I splice into the line?



Depending on if the mfr used pipe dope or something, sometimes they are hard to get moving. I had to use my bench vise and a big crescent wrench on one of mine to get it moving.  The brass threads are pretty forgiving, but if you still aren't comfortable, just spice it.


----------



## clw2112 (Oct 17, 2012)

How do i know what psi my current regulator is at? I would like to just buy one of the Bayou Classic setups but i really dont have a clue what psi i will need. I have a CharBroil CB600X smoker.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 17, 2012)

clw2112 said:


> How do i know what psi my current regulator is at? I would like to just buy one of the Bayou Classic setups but i really dont have a clue what psi i will need. I have a CharBroil CB600X smoker.


Then just buy the needle valve instead of the whole regulator and hose assy.


----------



## kerbos5 (Mar 30, 2013)

I just wanted to chime in on this thread, I almost went and bought me a new smoker, because I was getting frustrated with my SMV, albeit I did not have much time to smoke last year ( I still lurked on the forums), I went ahead and did this mod and the one with the veggie basket, and will be trying it out tomorrow on a lamb (Martini Lamb), but wanted to tell you that I got it set up relatively easy like, I but my Maverick on it to test the High and lows, and man I can really manage these temps so much better!! I think this is gonna be a good smoking year, got to make up for last year and the lack thereof. :)


----------

